# Vizslamyositis



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Has any one had any experience / information about this disease ? What age does it start and what are the early signs of it ? I am probably just paranoid but having read a little and seen some photos of affected Vislas I would like to know more about how it first presents.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

scooby said:


> Has any one had any experience / information about this disease ? What age does it start and what are the early signs of it ? I am probably just paranoid but having read a little and seen some photos of affected Vislas I would like to know more about how it first presents.


I haven't heard of this, what is it and what are the symptoms?


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I went on-line to look this up and it seems to be found in the UK. From what I read it sounds genetically linked. The video and pictures of those dogs affected looks so sad. I'm going to take Snickers to his yearly vet check and I'll ask him about this illness.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Calum the little I've read states its a muscle wasting disease that is associated with difficulty eating and drinking and they have excess drooling but the pictures of these poor viszlas is heartbreaking, I haven't read what the early signs are or at what age it develops so wondered if anyone had any info. I found out about it by accident and then googled it ( wish i'd not ) it is rare and world wide but there have been an increase of reported cases in the UK. A big study and research about it is taking place in the States somewhere.


----------



## H (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, I am in the unfortunate and heart breaking position of having a vizsla who was 6 3/4 years old when the symptoms started which included the immune system breaking down, upset tum, sores on his body, hair loss and muscle wastage on the head. It is really important to get steriod intervention asap, the first vets I went to did not believe in them, (create other problems!) but I changed vets 3 months later and have subsequently found out, he was dying and if I had not have changed vets he would most certainly not be here today. He is fine, muscle tone does not come back on head though, still on steriods every other day, does get eye infections, regular bathing of eyes, he had a lost a lot of weight but he is back to form and full of bounce to the point that when I say he is 7 people oftern think 7 months not years!! Not sure what lies ahead but could not give up on him then or now, will and would be brave if I thought his quality of life had diminished to the point that it would be kinder for him.

I stress from my experience the auto immune drugs did not work and I had spent nearly £4,500 before I changed vets and got him on steroids yes they might have side effects long term we will have to wait and see, the other route would have left me without a dog and a dog that was suffering and refusing to eat the soya based diet that he had been put on, now on fresh lamb mince and potatoes or fish and happy!

If you want to more about the disease there is this link that will help you:

http://www.vizslamyositis.blogspot.com/


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

That sounds and looks horrible - those poor Vizslas on that website.

I might ask my vet about this and keep an eye on Phoebe, if it can happen when 6 or 7 years old then I guess it could happen any time in their lives.

From those pictures I guess it is noticeable, but what are the first signs?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

This is a very disturbing disorder.I think that it must be very hard to see your dog going through this.I was glad to see that H did the right thing for there dog and changed vets.Always good to get a second opinion


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

So is this a condition that the dog recovers from or something more permanent? If its genetic then it would be permanent or recurring wouldn't it?


----------



## H (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi the condition is permanent, once the muscle has gone you do not "get it back". Genetic = inherent within the breeding line - difficult for me to say that it is genetic - I am not privy to the information that would lead to that assumption - that is why I have pointed you to the link in my earlier post as in the UK there is work going on to try to understand what is going on. As for recovering - no at the moment I believe I am only keeping the muscle wasting at bay - but quality of life - there is and it is difficult for some people that see him to realise just how ill he was a few months ago,


----------

